# Heavy whipping cream vs. half and half



## palombkp

What is the difference between heavy whipping cream and half and half?


----------



## kitchenelf

Heavy whipping cream has a higher fat content than half and half.  Heavy whipping cream has no less than roughly 36% fat content, while half and half is an equal mixture of milk and cream has a minimum of about 10.5% fat content.  So, it is just a matter of the fat content.  

Did that answer your question?

(welcome to Discuss Cooking)


----------



## molly

sorry to butt in on this quesiton. I was wondering if one is better than the other for cooking? is there a difference in consistency that makes one better than the other? thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf

Hi Molly and welcome to the board.

Well, sometimes it's a matter of personal preference.  I have a tomato soup recipe that calls for heavy whipping cream but I use half and half because with the heavy whipping cream it is soooooo rich I feel guilty eating it!  :roll:   And, it's much thicker.  Whipping/heavy cream does not ALWAYS interchange with half and half though.

If it's used in a sauce that is supposed to be thick and the recipe called for heavy whipping cream you would probably want to use it.  I wouldn't assume, without looking at a recipe, that I could use half and half in its place.

Whipping cream or heavy whipping cream does whip, half and half does not whip.  So if it's whipped cream you want then "whipping" cream is what you need.

Was I close to answering your question?  There are more knowlegeable people here on the board that could answer this question I'm sure.  Hopefully they'll chime in.

Hope to see you around the boards!


----------



## molly

Thanks Kitchenelf! 

Actually, that was pretty much the answer I was looking for. I'm always scared away by recipies calling for heavy cream and whipping cream because I try to stay light. But, I would have used 1/2 and 1/2 and not understood why it wouldn't whip.  :roll:  Your explaination helps! Thanks again! 

Will defiently see me around the boards. This place is great!


----------

